# Mousasi vs Hendo



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i wanna see it!! Mousasi is obv amazing but yet to face a top 10 LHW and even tho Dan isnt that anymore he is still a fierce competitor and it would be a major notch for Gerard to beat him. It's a shame at strikeforce there arent many LHWs that would really give him a big boost in rankings imo. All i took from the Sokky fight was this kid is aways from being a top LHW imo, a couple years, the potential is there but i really want to see him fair against the upper echelon LHWs, i dont think he should be top 10 right now even tho skill wise he may be.

I personally think he is better suited at MW.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

FOr some reason I cant find it in my head ever to bet against hendo. The guys a beast imo. Personally I believe Hendo is for sure top 5 in the world no doubt about it. 

Hendo via ko round 2


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally I want him at 185 in Strikeforce so he can demolish Shields asap. That fight will be brutal.

I'd still pick him against Mousasi as I just can't see him getting KO'd/TKO'd by him and think he'll be able to land the big shot or GnP him out.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn! what a dilemma 

I could see Mousasi getting some great strikes in from outside... but at the same time, I can see Hendo getting the takedown over and over again... ugh!

Great matchup should it ever happen! raise02:


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd love to see it, Hendo's always fought better at 205.

However, I don't see Dan landing anything big and he's not gonna beat Mousasi on the ground, so I gotta go with Gegard. 

I think Hendo'll be Mousasi's first title defense if/when he comes to SF.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

thats definitely a match i'd like to see, id take hendo


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I really coldn't tell you who will win. I will be rooting for Mousasi because Hendo doesn't do it for me for some reason.

I do know that this fight is going to demonstrate whether or not Mousasi is Elite, or simply really good.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I really coldn't tell you who will win. I will be rooting for Mousasi because Hendo doesn't do it for me for some reason.
> 
> I do know that this fight is going to demonstrate whether or not Mousasi is Elite, or simply really good.


Good point, there's a slight chance he'll be like Vitor. Young gun getting beat by an old vet, then later comes back in full force.


IMO Hendo has nothing to offer Mousasi, and Mousasi takes it in a variety of ways.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Gegard has strong subs, he works with the Red Devil fight team (Fedor). He is also taller and has a better reach than Hendo and much younger. But Hendo is craftier, has the wrestling background and experience. I still say Gegard wins...similar to how A. Silva beat Hendo, he is just a superior submission guy (watch the Kang fight)

:thumb02:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mousasi would beat Hendserson rather easily IMO. His striking is world class and is very dangerous on his back. Dan wouldnt be able to lay on Mousasi all fight. He would get picked apart on the feet and either get submitted or lose a decision.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> Mousasi would beat Hendserson rather easily IMO. His striking is world class and is very dangerous on his back. Dan wouldnt be able to lay on Mousasi all fight. He would get picked apart on the feet and either get submitted or lose a decision.


While your reasoning is sound and logical and I get what you are saying... even I can't agree that Mousasi would beat Hendo easily.

I can't think of anyone that has beaten Hendo "easily" and would argue that Henderson would be Mousasi's greatest test to data. (Although, perhaps not stylistically)


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If you asked me this two years ago, i would have gone with Hendo hands down, but i feel like the Franklin fight was the turning point in Hendo's career. He looked like hell and had a very hard time controlling Rich. I realize that Hendo just made Bisping look very bad, but Bisping was circling straight into Hendos power hand and the inevitable eventually happened during that fight. Mousasi is a very good striker with a sick ground game who will not even be slightly intimidated by Henderson (i feel like that was a huge part of Bispings problem in there fight).


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

How does one "easily" dispose of Mr. Henderson?? He doesnt get KO'd so im guessing if its gonna be easy it will be a sub??? I really dont see that happening.

Its weird, 9 out of 10 times ppl side with the legend, Fedor vs Lesnar, Nog vs Cain, Randy vs Vera and cite a million fights that the legend has proven himself in and how this untested up and comer isnt ready etc etc... it feels like Fedor manlove trickling down to Mousasi a lil around here?? He is obv a really great fighter, but check out the resume, nobody close to a dan henderson on there, Sokky seemed to hold his own in that 1st round, Dan wont gas like Sokky tho, i dont think it will be an easy fight for Mousasi and we will really get a gauge of where he is atm at LHW.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

attention said:


> Damn! what a dilemma
> 
> I could see Mousasi getting some great strikes in from outside... but at the same time, I can see Hendo getting the takedown over and over again... ugh!
> 
> Great matchup should it ever happen! raise02:


considering how active mousassi is on the ground (as he showed in japan)he could just as easily sub him...mousasi is no slouch!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe I was a little over the top when I said Mousasi would beat Hedno easily. But I still think Mousasi would be a nightmare for Dan. If you compare Franklin and Mousasi, Mousasi is similar to Franklin but I think he is slightly superior in every aspect of the game. Mousasi has K-1 level striking, and is far more slick on the ground than Franklin. Hendo had his hands full with Franklin, and Gegard would pose similar problems.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Personally I want him at 185 in Strikeforce so he can demolish Shields asap. That fight will be brutal.
> 
> I'd still pick him against Mousasi as I just can't see him getting KO'd/TKO'd by him and think he'll be able to land the big shot or GnP him out.


I think Mousasi needs a fight or two more and I don't know why he couldn't be capable of beating someone like Hendo. 

Mousasi is a prodigy if I've ever seen one and though he's fresh, he's got potential - and if he stays under Fedor's wing I think he'll be the best ever to fight at his weight.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> I think Mousasi needs a fight or two more and I don't know why he couldn't be capable of beating someone like Hendo.
> 
> Mousasi is a prodigy if I've ever seen one and though he's fresh, he's got potential - and if he stays under Fedor's wing I think he'll be the best ever to fight at his weight.


 Baby Fedor was under Fedors wing?? You sure thats the best place to be?? I rather see Mousasi with a better camp then that tbh i think it would do more for him


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

Poor Kiril, I think Gegard's striking is where it should be, there is no better place to learn ***** and submissions than Fedor? Is there? Let me restate there is no tougher training partner than Fedor. Cannot comment on the camp since its in Russia? Other than Fedor and his Bro...don't know any other mega successes from the Red Devil Fight team?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

def learning from fedor cant be a bad thing, but sometimes great fighters arent great teachers and Fedor had to learn from somebody aswell it just seems weird his camp isnt full of top guys like Black House, AKA, Jackson or w/e i wonder how many sparring sessions Gerard gets in against top guys there that ARENT fedor. Im sure Fedor cant train with him constantly because of the weight difference and both preparing for different guys.

Does Mousasi speak Russian btw??


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

He is Armenian, so he likely does, good question. Here is a list of the Red Devil fighters...its from Wiki so take it with a grain of salt but they may be OK, even though they are not well known in the US?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Devil_Sport_Club


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> Baby Fedor was under Fedors wing?? You sure thats the best place to be?? I rather see Mousasi with a better camp then that tbh i think it would do more for him


I don't know... It seems to be working for Mousasi so far. He seems to just keep growing better and better.



alizio said:


> How does one "easily" dispose of Mr. Henderson?? He doesnt get KO'd so im guessing if its gonna be easy it will be a sub??? I really dont see that happening.
> 
> Its weird, 9 out of 10 times ppl side with the legend, Fedor vs Lesnar, Nog vs Cain, Randy vs Vera and cite a million fights that the legend has proven himself in and how this untested up and comer isnt ready etc etc... it feels like Fedor manlove trickling down to Mousasi a lil around here?? He is obv a really great fighter, but check out the resume, nobody close to a dan henderson on there, Sokky seemed to hold his own in that 1st round, Dan wont gas like Sokky tho, i dont think it will be an easy fight for Mousasi and we will really get a gauge of where he is atm at LHW.


Well, I'm not really saying anything like that. I'm just suggesting that the potential is there. I can see Mousasi becoming an elite fighter and even surpassing the levels Henderson himself has reached. Do I think he would win in a fight against Hendo now? I think it depends on Henderson's determination, but assuming he isn't just completely blowing off training, I'll give the edge to Dan *for now.*


Give it a year or two more though. I think Mousasi will prove himself.


And it's not man love for Fedor. Sure, I like them both, but I don't like Mousasi because I like Fedor. I see something in Mousasi that I just think is worth watching and rooting for. I like Mousasi, I like his heart and I like his style. Do I think he's the best in the world? No. Not currently, but I definitely think he is on his way.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Tomislav III said:


> And it's not man love for Fedor. Sure, I like them both, but I don't like Mousasi because I like Fedor. I see something in Mousasi that I just think is worth watching and rooting for. I like Mousasi, I like his heart and I like his style. Do I think he's the best in the world? No. Not currently, but I definitely think he is on his way.



Word. I agree. He's basically had two fights at LHW and he's already ranked #6 (mmaweekly) - and that division is stacked. 

Two years from now I can't imagine him not being in the top 3, if he keeps on this path.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Word. I agree. He's basically had two fights at LHW and he's already ranked #6 (mmaweekly) - and that division is stacked.
> 
> Two years from now I can't imagine him not being in the top 3, if he keeps on this path.


 a undeserved ranking only shows the basis in how rankings are done and towards Fedor, his camp and anybody about to fight Fedor. To say he is the number 6 LHW in any ranking yet hasnt even fought anybody near the top 10 is an insult to my intelligence. 

Dan isnt even ranked in the top 10.... but he would be by far the toughest LHW fight of Mousasi's career.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

alizio said:


> a undeserved ranking only shows the basis in how rankings are done and towards Fedor, his camp and anybody about to fight Fedor. To say he is the number 6 LHW in any ranking yet hasnt even fought anybody near the top 10 is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> Dan isnt even ranked in the top 10.... but he would be by far the toughest LHW fight of Mousasi's career.


I thought Babalu was top ten when Mousasi smoked his ass? Not sure, but i thought a lot of people had him somewhere between eight and ten.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> a undeserved ranking only shows the basis in how rankings are done and towards Fedor, his camp and anybody about to fight Fedor. To say he is the number 6 LHW in any ranking yet hasnt even fought anybody near the top 10 is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> Dan isnt even ranked in the top 10.... but he would be by far the toughest LHW fight of Mousasi's career.


Ugh... you're being your old self again. I shouldn't even respond to this.

Dan is rated #8 LHW in the world, and only because he's been at MW for so long - where he's ranked #2-3 - depending on where you look.

You really think of all the dozen or so respected independent MMA rankings in the world, they're ALL bias towards specifically Mousasi and Fedor? What reason would they have for this? Give me a break.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I thought Babalu was top ten when Mousasi smoked his ass? Not sure, but i thought a lot of people had him somewhere between eight and ten.


 he did have a decent lil winstreak going, i might stand corrected, not sure if he was ranked, i wouldnt have ranked him for that win streak altho for some reason i like Whitehead.

Rankings in general are bad, like i pointed out with AA and Rogers being ranked... it really helps hype up fights and helps MMA but i dont see how alot of these guys get ranked, its dumbfounding... I do love how you (khoverali) constructed your post to insult me yet didnt answer the main question of my post.... who has Mousasi beaten at LHW to deserve such a very high ranking??

Where is Dan ranked at LHW?? Not where im looking and you said MMAweekly... good point tho!! Trying so hard to make me look foolish, yet you named the site and he isnt ranked on it LOLLOL http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/topten.asp?articleid=15&zoneid=15 lol

my real point is just that tho, anybody having Mousasi ranked in the top 10 is a joke 2 me, you dont rank on potential, you ranked on what has been accomplished AT THAT WEIGHT. By the same standards i dont have Anderson Silva in the top 10, altho EVERYBODY does, but how does beating Irvin and Forrest recently warrant that?? Obv he is a top 10 talent there but u rank on accomplishments not potential or what you think he could do.

Anybody having Dan ranked at LHW is insulting the guys actually fighting at LHW. You dont rank for past achievements either. 

They need to fix the rankings and get real knowledgeable unbiased ppl to make them.

Now i know Mousasi has the belt in a somewhat popular org... i guess thats why he is ranked undeservedly?? Somewhat like Lesnar?? But at least Lesnars belt has some prestige to it, SF had two MWs fighting for the LHW belt, was very weird imo and now a WW is the MW champ there... so is Shields ranked high at MW now too?? Top 5??

BTW boxing rigged "independent" rankings up all the time to get fighers bigger fights and hype up fights etc etc to think it's an impossible thing to do would be naive, i mean, im not wearing a tin hat over here but either alot of these guys doing the rankings are basing it on different criteria then what i would think or theres something real fishy going on.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> he did have a decent lil winstreak going, i might stand corrected, not sure if he was ranked, i wouldnt have ranked him for that win streak altho for some reason i like Whitehead.
> 
> Rankings in general are bad, like i pointed out with AA and Rogers being ranked... it really helps hype up fights and helps MMA but i dont see how alot of these guys get ranked, its dumbfounding... I do love how you constructed my post to insult me yet didnt answer the main question of my post.... who has Mousasi beaten at LHW to deserve such a very high ranking??


Keep in mind, rankings have a lot to do with _how_
they've dispatched their opponents. 
He submitted Kang - a BJJ blackbelt - in the first round by triangle choke. 
He TKO'd Musashi in 2 minutes in K1 rules. 
Manhoef and Souza didn't make it through the first round or mount any real offense.

Then he totally WALKS through Renato and Mark Hunt (a 280lb HW)in half the time it makes to cook a hot pocket.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Keep in mind, rankings have a lot to do with _how_
> they've dispatched their opponents.
> He submitted Kang - a BJJ blackbelt - in the first round by triangle choke.
> He TKO'd Musashi in 2 minutes in K1 rules.
> ...


 i have no doubt he is likely a top 10 in talent, but his resume doesnt warrant a top 10 ranking, unless we are ranking based on those questionable champions in strikeforce (i mean seriously, a WW that is MW Champ, a MW for most of his career that just moved up is LHW Champ, a LHW that is likely on roids is the HW Champ) then i dont see how disposing of a bunch of unranked guys and Babulu (if he was ranked top 10 at that time, i wouldnt but maybe top 20??). I personally would rank a guy who had Lay n Pray victories over a top 15 and a top 10 then rank a guy tooling mostly unknowns. Thats just how i personally think rankings should work, at the end of the day a W is a W the only time comparison of how ppl finish fights should be brought is, is when two high ranked guys have similar records, both with a big win or 2. JMO and im prob wrong because its obvious thats not how they do it, they do it on who is popular (suddenly anderson TOOLS forrest and he is top 10, but before that getting no love for his boring fights), who is exciting and who they want to promote or have a personal liking for or is generating crazy hype among the hardcore fans.

I dont see a point at being mad at me, this is just my opinion, of course you are entitled to your own, but no need to take anything personal


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> he did have a decent lil winstreak going, i might stand corrected, not sure if he was ranked, i wouldnt have ranked him for that win streak altho for some reason i like Whitehead.
> 
> Rankings in general are bad, like i pointed out with AA and Rogers being ranked... it really helps hype up fights and helps MMA but i dont see how alot of these guys get ranked, its dumbfounding... I do love how you (khoverali) constructed your post to insult me yet didnt answer the main question of my post.... who has Mousasi beaten at LHW to deserve such a very high ranking??
> 
> ...



Look at the rankings on here in General MMA. I only mentioned MMAweekly (not even in the same post) before because it was the only ranking that had Mousasi at 6, instead of 7.

And if you think those independent rankings are rigged or something, tell it to Toxic's face?

BTW Mousasi's credentials read as this:

SF LHW champion
Dream Middleweight Champion
Dream MW GP Champion
Cage Warriors MW champion.

He is 27-2 and hasn't lost in nearly four years; he's won thirteen fights in a row. 

Just curious... what would your MMA rankings be? Feel free to post every weight class (down to 135 and up to SHW) and why each fighter is where.

I'm extremely curious as to your LHW and HW rankings.


Btw the "unknowns" that Mousasi has tooled are aren't exactly unknown. Jacare was basically undefeated when Mousasi KO'd him in the first round. Manhoef is a big name especially in K1. Musashi was a K1 vet when he beat him in K1 rules. Kang is set to face Bisping on the main card of the next UFC event. And you can't pretend you don't know Cyborg Santos - that dude's a serious baller. TKO rd 1. Babalu and Soko are huge names as well.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

again, why would fights at a different weight affect your ranking another weightclass?? I dont understand how it makes sense. Also, if you are unranked does one top 10 win make you above the guy you beat??


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I say Mousasi for all the reasons others have posted. Though I imagine strikeforce will avoid this match up for a while. Their roster looks better before the fight than after.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

alizio said:


> a undeserved ranking only shows the basis in how rankings are done and towards Fedor, his camp and anybody about to fight Fedor. To say he is the number 6 LHW in any ranking yet hasnt even fought anybody near the top 10 is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> Dan isnt even ranked in the top 10.... but he would be by far the toughest LHW fight of Mousasi's career.


You know, it's not always about who you fight. It's often sometimes about the way you beat them.

Mousasi has fought good fighters. Maybe not Machida or Evans, but fighters that could give them a tough test nonetheless.


Mousasi seems to handle himself with a different kind of composure. A composure very similar to Fedor's. He has lost some fights, but he has gone on a tear since then. I like Mousasi on the ground, on his feet, and in the submission game. He's a well rounded fighter who I think deserves the number 6 spot.


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

mousassiby a hard fought descision at the end of 5 rounds after various submission attempts, and hendo drops him once or twice but cant capitalize


----------



## mmawizkid69 (Aug 14, 2009)

I do not see this fight happening. I think the best thing for Hendo at the moment is a fight with Marquardt, and if he wins that a rematch with the Spider. He is the only person to win a round with Silva( well maybe Lutter.) But I think that is what he will do

However if it did happen I would take Gegard by submission


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mmawizkid69 said:


> I do not see this fight happening. I think the best thing for Hendo at the moment is a fight with Marquardt, and if he wins that a rematch with the Spider. He is the only person to win a round with Silva( well maybe Lutter.) But I think that is what he will do
> 
> However if it did happen I would take Gegard by submission


Have you been following MMA news? Dana guaranteed 100% that Hendo signed with SF. 

Mousasi just murdered Soko, Dan Henderson's teammate and friend, so a match with Hendo vs Mousasi for the belt would be perfect imo.


When Hendo loses he came drop to 185 and take Shield's lunch money and belt.


----------

